# Neofinetia question(s)



## Marco (May 22, 2007)

Some strange things have been going on with a few of my plants. Particularly the benisuzume i posted in the non slipper orchid photos and the gekkeikan I recieved from OL.

They both had new starts that clearly looked like new growth. It was especially noticeable on the gekkeikan with the variegation. Well it's been about a week since I got the plant from OL and they don't look like growths anymore. Is it possible that new growths can change into spikes when its still really tiny? 

My grow area has been experiencing temp difference between 55-70 degrees. Could this have anything to do with it?


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2007)

I thought they were spikes when I saw them but since I killed all my Neos and their hybrids don't pay me much attention.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 22, 2007)

spikes start part way up on the side of the plant where the leaves join the the hidden stem. (not the greatest terminology) do you have a couple of pictures?


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2007)

heres one. i'll take pictures of the gekkeikan when i get home

05.19.07






05.21.07





05.21.07





These two look like new growths  

05.22.07





I did talk to Jason today and he said that theres really no way of differentiating when they're tiny.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 22, 2007)

to me that looks like a growth but I usually don't look that closely. I did today and one of my Neof. has what looks like a spike forming. I should have taken a picture


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2007)

i hope its a spike though ive never seen a pink/red neo before. maybe i should just leave them alone and wait....i can't help it its the day job.


----------



## paphioboy (May 22, 2007)

well, although i don't grow neos, allow me to give my 2 cents worth.. i think that the red ones (top pic) are probably spikes that have large bracts. i have seen this on some orchids... apart from that, it also looks kind of cylindrical. the keikis of vandaceous orchids usually are flattened at first, like the ones in the bottom pic...=)


----------



## Ron-NY (May 22, 2007)

sorry, I only saw the bottom pic...the others may be a spike.


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 23, 2007)

Spike in the top photos, new growth on the last. Nice!


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 23, 2007)

Disclaimer: Those in the last photo could also turn into spikes (as you know), but my guess is they're new growth...already nicely variegated.


----------



## Marco (May 24, 2007)

Robin - Thanks  I actually got all these neos not to long ago and they all had teeny starts when I recieved them. Several of them looked like they would've been growths.

Here's another one on a setsuzan






There's a leaf on the lower right of the spike. There's another spike/growth on the plant where its more evident. I just cant get a good picture of it.

The gekkeikan growths i think are gonna turn into spikes






I may be deluding myself here but i really do think its from culture change.  

Growths would've been nice, particularly on the ones that only have 2 growths.

But I'll take spikes on 4 neos anyday! :clap:


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 25, 2007)

Sweeet. Yeah, that top one is totally a spike and the bottom two in the middle look like they're going to be too now! I wouldn't sweat the growth issue--they'll probably start on some of those after this. Really nice job though. I've got to imagine they did like the temperature drop...doesn't seem to be quite as important as good light, but it's supposedly ideal. (I would most definitely consider myself to be a novice, but what I do know I've picked up from one of the experts.)


----------



## Marco (Aug 6, 2007)

**Bump - Anyone know how to influence the inking on the leaves?


----------



## DukeBoxer (Aug 9, 2007)

Marco, I have a Neo question too, hope you don't mind if I use your thread...When a growth matures and flowers, does it just flower one time, or being a vandaceous plant, will it continue flowering from the same growth. To me it looks like from the pictures that I have seen that a plant grows to a certain size and then stops growing. And certain specimen plants that I have seen only have the flowers towards the outside of the plant, not from older growths....Anyone?


----------



## Marco (Aug 9, 2007)

Jump in whenever Josh  Hmmm...I'm pretty sure they flower from the same growths so long as it has an active eye.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Marco,

I'm sure because of your temperatures (down to 55) that those are all spikes. Good job, and enjoy!

OK back to work for me!

Jason


----------



## Heather (Aug 9, 2007)

Jason, do you know the answer to the question about increasing the inking on the leaves?


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 9, 2007)

I thought higher light levels was a cause of inking on the leaves?


----------



## Marco (Aug 9, 2007)

Rose - light definately affects variegation and tiger striping, I can see the difference on my setsuzan in about 2 weeks of moving closer and farther from the lamp, but I don't know if that necessarily affects the purple inking.


----------



## lothianjavert (Aug 9, 2007)

So far I haven't noticed light effecting inking, though I guess it could. I have noticed that it effects variegation, esp. the tiger variety.

Marco, I -love- the neo in your avatar. What is it? Is it Tenkei Fukurin?


----------



## Olga (Aug 10, 2007)

I think light does affect inking. At least it seems to affect it for me. I recently moved my two neos to a place where they get some sun and new leaves definitely show more inking.


----------



## Marco (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone

Olga - What variety are the two neos that you are referring to?

Lothian - yes it is the tenkei...one of my favorite variegateds next to the akebono


----------



## Olga (Aug 10, 2007)

One is Shutenno, the other is Nishidemiyako. Frankly, both look better without inking. I guess I should move them back.


----------



## DukeBoxer (Sep 3, 2007)

I have another question about my neo...since it has stopped flowering there has been no growth and all the root tips have stopped growing. Is this normal or is just in shock since I moved it and transplanted it?


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2007)

how long has it been since you transplanted it?


----------



## DukeBoxer (Sep 4, 2007)

maybe a month or more


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2007)

It may still be recovering. I have some neos that are like that. Some have some growths and roots just don't move for a while than they have their sporadic spurts. From what I gather from speaking to to people this is more so after there winter rest. Perhaps your neos may getting a cold snap? 

From my limited experience I would say just give stick it right in front of a fan thats on high. give it phal light and make sure to go no longer than one day of complete dryness and your neo will be happy.


----------



## Jorch (Sep 4, 2007)

I noticed that on my neos too. The plant seems to go dormant with no active leaf/root growth for nearly a month after flowering. I guess blooming takes too much energy? Although after 2-3 weeks the plants all go back into growing mode.


----------



## Elena (Sep 7, 2007)

There's something pink growing on my Benisuzume at the moment, no idea if it's a growth or a spike. How fast do these develop? I'm not terribly patient


----------

